# Cheating the price surge



## Kokomojoe

I'm a fairly new driver in Jackson Mississippi. Uber has not been here long. I feel there are some smart people out there that will place their location pin outside of a price surge zone and then call me by phone to pick them up inside the price surge zone. It's a pretty slick way of cheating every body.


----------



## Fauxknight

No reason to pick up such a passenger. If the pin is close enough to you arrive, wait 5 minutes, collect cancel fee. Unless you believe it would be better to simply cancel immediately and hope to get a surge ride.


----------



## SloanJones

Yeah, that's definitely a thing. When it happens cancel "wrong address entered" . The super low rates have caused a culture of both pax and drivers trying to game the system. We "hide out" by going offline in an attempt to induce a surge or only accept surge fares, pax do the type of thing you mentioned to avoid the surge price. Seems detrimental to all if you ask me, at 2 bucks a mile it'd still be vastly cheaper than a taxi (happy pax), surge would be far less common (happy pax), and drivers would be able to actually make money on a regular non surge fare (happy drivers)


----------



## Bart McCoy

Yeap, always go to the pin, wait 5 min, then cancel
they literally would have to be walking distance away for me to change the pick up. clearly if its several blocks away they are trying to cheat the system
but sometimes the pax simply dont drop the ping in the right location, with no intention to cheat: they are just ******ed
this happens a lot in apartment complexes or pickup at large places (i.e. shopping center)
but if its a HOUSE address and they say come get you 22 houses away..........................


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

SloanJones said:


> Yeah, that's definitely a thing. When it happens cancel "wrong address entered" . The super low rates have caused a culture of both pax and drivers trying to game the system. We "hide out" by going offline in an attempt to induce a surge or only accept surge fares, pax do the type of thing you mentioned to avoid the surge price. Seems detrimental to all if you ask me, at 2 bucks a mile it'd still be vastly cheaper than a taxi (happy pax), surge would be far less common (happy pax), and drivers would be able to actually make money on a regular non surge fare (happy drivers)


POST # 3/SloanJones : Bison concurs
but reminds
"Mars Red" Pinto Avatar that His August
Exigency, Emperor A••hat the Fi(r)st,
($Billions be Upon Him) is Too Busy
at playing Big Brother, Megalomania
being a Likely Diagnosis.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Kokomojoe said:


> I'm a fairly new driver in Jackson Mississippi. Uber has not been here long. I feel there are some smart people out there that will place their location pin outside of a price surge zone and then call me by phone to pick them up inside the price surge zone. It's a pretty slick way of cheating every body.


POST # 1 /Kokomojoe :Ahoy and Wel-
come to the
UP.Net Forums from Over Yonder in
Marco Island, on Florida's Wild South
West Coast. Bostonian Bison noted,
with interest, the Greater Boston Town
names duplicated near you: Canton, 
Clinton, Florence, Newton, Sandhill and
Sharon. Second Amendment Bison ad-
mires Guntown and ALL Drivers would
take a Selfie in Hard Cash!

The UPNF has grown exponentially to
nearly 12,000 Members providing over
230,000 Posts&Replies all in the Last
355 Days. Amazing!

UPNF forms a Searchable Database of
alerts/ hyperlinked articles, Legislation,
Pdfs, videos & YouTubes/ "insider info"
and News about the TNC Experience,
in general, and the Global Menace that
is #[F]Uber, specifically. HUH?

Over the 30 month period ending on
12/31/'14 RapaciousLLC "OnBoarded" 
over 305,000 Drivers (NEVER"partners")
with 40,000 in Dec'14 alone, yet 2015
began with ONLY 162,000 some doing
as little as 1Ride/week! WHY?

One of #[F]Uber's Dubious Achievements
was the 2014 Award for 6th MOST HATED
Company in America. HOW?

Its EZ-PZ when you Raise fees twice, 
slash Rates by half, two thirds, three quarters over 18 months while Blitz-
ing eMail hourly (at times), Highway Billboards with$60K/$80K/$100K Fraudvertising all the while Insulting 
even 8 y.o. Mathematicians with 
Orwellian Attempts at Mind Control:
"Lower Rates=Greater Partner Earnings"
W....T....F...!?!

So, Read Voraciously, Network rapidly,
Learn intensively and Earn? Possibly.
Enjoy Jackson's "honeymoon" period
of Decent Rates: they Don't last long.

Enter this Enterprise like going to War.
Eyes wide open, Hybrid Insurance to
avoid possible Financial Ruin, F&R fac-
ing Dashcam to stop Dishonest PAX,
BarfBags for that Inevitable RALPH!,
and a 2nd Tethered Device to Defeat
Malware aspects of the App. Oh, yeah.

Buried in the Fine Print of Permissions
are Details of Instant-Oning of YOUR
PHONE's mike..uh.. for "Safety's Sake".
God Forbid there be a Phone Number
to Call! While you deal with an Emer-
gency T.K.'s Dysoning ALL YOUR DATA!

Still interested in Being a "Minion"?
The CLO used that Insulting Term
recently in a Letter to "Partners"
(that aren't). Let chi1cabby know
of Your Support of an "Advocacy &
Organizing" SubForum. Connect
with Courageous (Miami) for Help
with Technological Workarounds
(Zello etc.) that her Colleagues use
for BigBrother-Free communication.

Good luck, you're gonna need THAT too.
Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------



## OCBob

If you want the $5 or whatever the cancellation fee is for you, get to the pin and wait it out for the 3 minutes. Don't text after 2 minutes as you know they are full of shit since they probably text you or called you. THis happened to me where the pax was in Costa Mesa and surging at 2.0x but they dropped the pin about 3/4 of a mile up the 55. Before I took off, they called and said where they were. I looked on the map and sure enough, they were in a surge area while their fake pick up area was in a no surge area. I told them "Ok, be there in about 7 minutes." This gave the illusion that i was coming and they probably wouldn't be looking at the app until it was close to 7 minutes. I proceeded to the spot quickly and luckily they did not notice and cancel. I was in an industrial place and knew nobody was there. Waited my 5 minutes and hit cancel. I then wanted to get to their real area as that would still be surging well. Sure enough, it went up to 3.1x as it was now 2AM. HA HA! They paid me $5 and now their ride would be more expensive unless they got a sucker to fall for their shit. Even if you do accidentely fall for it, use the "get help" button to contact uber and let them know where you actually picked them up and their fare will be adjusted to the surge price. Hopefully, they will have already rated you once they are ****ed!


----------



## thehappytypist

Following the rules to the exact letter will often benefit you when it comes to cancellations. If the rider complains, all support will see is that you showed up at the pin, waited five minutes, then cancelled as a client no show. If the rider set the wrong pickup address, that's their problem and we'll give them a spiel about how not to **** it up.


----------



## KrazyKlownz

Yep. Drivers and riders are doing all they can to save and make an honest pay. Pax will bounce back and forth from U/L looking to get the cheapest fare. Its a game to them now. The better they play, the more they save.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

thehappytypist said:


> Following the rules to the exact letter will often benefit you when it comes to cancellations. If the rider complains, all support will see is that you showed up at the pin, waited five minutes, then cancelled as a client no show. If the rider set the wrong pickup address, that's their problem and we'll give them a spiel about how not to **** it up.


Do you guys look at texts sent? Because I have shown up at a pin location and waited and picked up my phone to call the customer and found a text saying they are somewhere else. But I don't hear the text when I'm driving. I had one a while ago that was a mile from me. I was already at 3 mins at that point and I just let it go to 5 and canceled without calling them. But I wasn't sure if they complained if I would get it taken away since they texted me.


----------



## thehappytypist

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you guys look at texts sent? Because I have shown up at a pin location and waited and picked up my phone to call the customer and found a text saying they are somewhere else. But I don't hear the text when I'm driving. I had one a while ago that was a mile from me. I was already at 3 mins at that point and I just let it go to 5 and canceled without calling them. But I wasn't sure if they complained if I would get it taken away since they texted me.


No, not at the CSR level. Management can access the Twilio records but they usually only do that when there are accusations of harassment or being a jerk via text.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

thehappytypist said:


> No, not at the CSR level. Management can access the Twilio records but they usually only do that when there are accusations of harassment or being a jerk via text.


Well that's good. Because I feel that any texts sent as the rider can see me driving they should not expect me to have read until I'm at the destination. And at that point if they are not close I don't feel obligated to hunt them down. It would be better safety wise to cancel and reorder if the pin is far off instead of expecting us to move to a new location.


----------



## thehappytypist

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well that's good. Because I feel that any texts sent as the rider can see me driving they should not expect me to have read until I'm at the destination. And at that point if they are not close I don't feel obligated to hunt them down. It would be better safety wise to cancel and reorder if the pin is far off instead of expecting us to move to a new location.


Yeah, the expectation is that the rider will not be a cheater or a dumbass and set their location correctly. It's not your problem if they do it wrong.


----------



## UberXHunter

Fauxknight said:


> No reason to pick up such a passenger. If the pin is close enough to you arrive, wait 5 minutes, collect cancel fee. Unless you believe it would be better to simply cancel immediately and hope to get a surge ride.


You're the main man!


----------



## MrsUberJax

Do yourself a favor, if you happen to get a call or a text from a pax saying that they screwed up the pick up location and that they want you to pick them up a few blocks away - and you choose to do it... whatever they say.. do not start the ride. Do not start the ride early. If they say, oops, I'm sorry, I misplaced the pin, I'm 2 blocks away, go ahead and start the trip and come and get me.... well - when I was an UBER NOOB... they got me.... and I started the ride....picked them up, dropped them off... and then they complained to Uber that I was in the wrong location, and that I was wrong... they complained although they were in the wrong location.. and they told me to start the app. Do not ever start the trip until the pax is in the car, and you are both settled in on the destination and the ride.... Until you start that ride, you always have the option to cancel free and clear. (choose do not charge rider)... if you wait.. and something goes wrong.. you can get out. IF you start that ride early... and something goes wrong... your feedback and score is in play.. and they will **** with you if they are assholes. Remember.. just pennies per second... better to wait.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Yup, welcome to my world. The customer tells you to do something, you do it, he complains to [Authority] because you did what he told you to do. While it never has happened to me personally, I handled similar complaints against drivers when I was a company official. More than one called to complain that the driver did not give the change after he told the driver to keep it. I knew my drivers well enough to know which ones would take out the tip (not allowed) and which ones always did render change unless the passenger did say to keep it.

I always did ask the passenger if he wanted his change returned. If he said yes, I would arrange to get it to him and get it from the driver later.


----------

